

The $9 Billion Witness: Meet JPMorgan Chase's Worst Nightmare (2014) - staunch
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-9-billion-witness-20141106?id=1

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8572126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8572126)

